# Eigenbau Sortimentsboxen Ideen und Vorstellung



## simson_freaks (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

im angehängten Dokument habe ich mal den relativ kostengünstigen Eigenbau meiner Sortimentsboxen vorgestellt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch die ein oder andere Idee daraus mitnehmen.

Steht auch im Dokument drin, aber: Vervielfältigung und Weitergabe ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Na dann vielleicht viel Spaß beim Nachbauen oder Abwandeln.

Petri Heil!
Marius


----------



## simson_freaks (3. Mai 2021)

Ist mir eben bei Bauen noch aufgefallen: Wenn ihr den Holzklotz ganz leicht gegen die Box (die hinten am Anschlag anliegt) drückt und mit dem Federklemmer fixiert, könnt ihr das ganze fest genug für alle Klebearbeiten und superschnell in allen notwendigen Positionen fixieren. Mehr Haltekraft ist für die Klebearbeiten nicht erforderlich.


----------



## simson_freaks (3. Mai 2021)

Und an engen Stellen müsst ihr bei den Abstandsklötzchen noch die Ecken abschrägen, siehe Bild:
Das muss aber wie ihr sehen könnt nicht exakt sein und lässt sich super mit der Handsäge machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Mai 2021)

Am besten wäre natürlich ein Kasten für de Simme  Schöne Arbeit !


----------



## simson_freaks (4. Mai 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Am besten wäre natürlich ein Kasten für de Simme  Schöne Arbeit !


Danke.
Wie meinst du denn das? Für ersatzteile? Kannst du doch machen. Maßlich gibt es ja keine Einschränkungen.


----------



## simson_freaks (17. Mai 2021)

Relativ ernüchterndes Fazit zum Thema Lackierung:

Bin da leider etwas planlos rangegangen. Habe einfach eine Farbe, die ich noch übrig hatte (Buntlack, lösemittelbasiert) genommen und mit kompressor drauf los lackiert. Gefühlt nen halbes kg farbe auf die 4 boxen gespritzt aber das MDF (HDF) saugt und saugt und saugt und deckt einfach nicht. Die passende Grundierung scheint bei diesem Material das A und O zu sein. Siehe hier:









						MDF Platten lackieren - DIY-Anleitung in 5 Schritten
					

MDF Platten haben den Vorteil, dass sie sich schön glatt schleifen lassen. Wir zeigen Ihnen, wie Sie in nur 5 Schritten eine MDF-Platte lackieren.




					www.talu.de
				




Negativer Negeneffekt: Die Heißklebernähte nehmen natürlich überhaupt keine Farbe auf und sind prädesteniert für die Bildung von Nasen (Läufern, Farbansammlungen).

Ideal wäre es sicher, alle Einzelteile vor Zusammenbau komplett zu lacken (dann ist man wahrscheinlich mit dem Pinsel gleich schnell, wenn nicht schneller als mit lackierpistole). 
Die Frage ist nur, ob dann der Heißkleber auf den lackierten Flächen noch richtig hält (was vorneweg erstmal zu testen wäre), wenn nicht, müssten die Klebeflächen noch zusätzlich abgeklebt werden, was einen ziemlich großen Mehraufwand bedeuten würde.

Habt ihr das schon Erfahrungen sammeln können? Wenn ja, bitte immer her damit!!

PS: Ich werde wohl die boxen nochmal neu bauen, weil ich mit dem optischen Ergebnis absolut unzufrieden bin ...

Viele Grüße
Marius


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte sie einfach mit schnöder weißer Farbe aus der Sprühdose grundiert und dann nach Gusto mit irgendeiner Acrylfarbe hinterher.
Alles was lösungsmittelbasiert ist, gibt irgendwann Probleme mit saugfähigen und verklebten Materialien.

Sind die Stellen wo später Heißkleber hinkommt geschliffen oder "werksglatt"?
Könnte sich womöglich später mal einfach lösen falls nicht geschliffen.


----------



## simson_freaks (18. Mai 2021)

Also: Wo später der Heißkleber hinkommt habe ich nicht extra aufgerauht. Sind also Werksglatt. Heißt (habe ich an manchen Stellen schon unfreiwillig probiert): Wenn du den heißkleber mit gewalt abziehst, kannst du die ganze Kleberaupe wieder ablösen. Aber bei normaler beanspruchung löst sich das nicht. Außer du ziehst mutwillig sehr kräftig dran oder lässt es gewaltsam aus einiger Höhe fallen. Aber da verabschieden sich die normalen Kunsstoffboxen ja auch.

Das problem würde ich genau da sehen, wenn man vorher die Einzelteile lackiert: Wenn man schön glatt lackiert hat, hält der Kleber nichtmehr, man müsste also abkleben oder die Klebeflächen vor Verkleben schleifen.

@ bimmelrudi: Welche Farbe aus der Sprühdose meinst du? Lösemittel oder wasserbasierte Systeme? Sprühdosen sind wenn ich mir die preise in unserem örtlichen Baumarkt anschaue, leider aber deutlich teurer als Streichfarbe aus der normalen "Konserevendose". Deshalb lackiere ich mit Sprühdose eigentlich nicht mehr gerne.  Wahrscheinlich hätte es mit einer passenden Grundierung auch super funkltioniert. Vielleicht war meine Farbe auch einfach zu stark verdünnt, damit sie gut spritzbar war mit pistole.

Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, nehmen zB die leute, die selber gussmodelle aus MDF bauen, richtige Ölfarbe aus dem Künstlerbedarf zum Versiegeln. Aber die muss mann dann wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall mit Pinsel auftragen...

Werde wohl nicht drumrum kommen, mit ein paar Abfällen und verschiedenen  Materialien und Verfahren ein paar Testreihen zu machen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2021)

Acrylfarben gibt es halt auch in Spraydosen...spart das Mischen für ne Pistole.
Den Baumarkt vermeide ich allerdings bei Acrylfarben, von den Farben dort halte ich nicht viel, zu wenig Pigmente.
Im Künstlerbereich findet man deutlich bessere Qualitäten für nicht zwingend immer mehr Geld.
Pinseln kann man Acryl genauso gut und wenn gute Pigmentierung vorhanden auch sehr weit verdünnbar mit Wasser.

Alternativ gibt es von Edding auch Permanent inner Sprühdose mittlerweile.

Problem dabei ist aber eher das MDF-Material, das saugt irgendwann nunmal gern auf und hält es dann genauso gern auch fest. Man braucht hier also ne Iso-Schicht, sprich Grundierung.
Alternative wäre nen Versiegler wie Clou Schnellschleifgrund, das setzt dann aber eben auch Schleifarbeit vorraus.
MDF-Material ist eigentlich von Haus aus zu glatt um es direkt gut zu lackieren, ein feiner Anschliff hilft dem aber ungemein.

Als Grundierfarbe kannst du zb Wilckens 2in1 nehmen, gibt es von matt bis glänzend sehr günstig.
Der enthält bereits Grundierung und gibt es freilich auch in verschiedenen Farbtönen.

Ich selbst würde vermutlich eher nicht zum Heißkleber greifen, sondern eher zum Holzleim gehen. Das dauert dann zwar länger und erfordert exakte Schnittgrößen der Platten, erspart mir dann aber eben auch diese Fugen die sich entweder nicht lackieren lassen oder eben nicht mehr halten bzw. nicht richtig abdichten.


----------



## simson_freaks (18. Mai 2021)

Danke für deine Anregungen. Bist du eigentlich im Holzbearbeitungssektor beruflich unterwegs? 
Der Wilckens 2 in 1 klingt ganz gut. Und für 10€ mit Versand für 750ml kann man eigentlich auch nicht meckern. Wilckens Bootslack und die passende Grundierung dazu habe ich schon für alle meine Faltboot-Teile verwendet und war echt zufrieden damit.

Holzleim bin ich allerdings recht skeptisch. Zum einen verwende ich ja nur 3mm material. Und das stumpf auf stumpf verleimt ist dann wirklich stabil?
Zum anderen bräuchte man da ja dann ja wieder ne andere Vorrichtung, um alle teile gleichzeitig verleimen zu können, wenn man nicht jedes teil einzeln verleimen will und ewig mit den Trocknungszeiten (ich weiß, es gibt Expressleime, aber mind. ne h sollte man doch schon einplanen für die Trocknung einer verleimung, oder?). zu kämpfen hat.

Bin mit leimen wie gesagt skeptisch, lasse mich aber sehr gern eines besseren belehren.
Viele Grüße
Marius


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2021)

Mein Berufsfeld liegt eher in einem anderen Sektor von Naturalien...mit Holz und deren Verarbeitung hab ich beruflich überhaupt nix am Hut.

Stumpf auf stumpf verleimen ist natürlich nicht so ganz ohne, das stimmt sicherlich, vorallem bei recht dünnwandigen Werkstoffen.
Die Frage ist dann halt, wie man das evtl. verbessern könnte.
Sind zb. diverse Gerätschaften vorhanden wie eine Oberfräse, käme vielleicht eine Nut in Frage.
Daran angeknüpft bleibt widerrum die Frage, ob dies bei so dünnem Material möglich ist oder ob man vielleicht sogar im Teilbereich auf andere Wandstärken ausweichen könnte, um eben jene Stabilität dann zu erzielen.

Ich könnte mir zb vorstellen das man die Mittelstrebe/n z.T. aus dickeren Material einsetzt, diese womöglich mit diversen Nuten versieht, worin dann die Querstreben deutlich besser sitzen und auch dann normal verleimt werden könnten. Der Raumverlust dabei wäre nur gering und zu den Außenseiten könnte man sogar Verschraubungen o.ä. einsetzen.
Die Außenleisten könnte man zb auch anfasen (45 Grad Gehrung) und hätte damit eine höhere Fläche für eine Verleimung zwischen den abgewinkelten Seiten.

Das sind nur mal so Gedankengänge, vorrausgesetzt diverse Optionen stehen zur Verfügung.

Den Wilkens bekommt man auch in manchen Baumärkten, ansonsten führen die aber auch hauseigene ähnliche Produkte.


----------



## subterranea (19. Mai 2021)

Hier mal kurz meine Meinung zu diesem Thema. Als Tischler bin ich natürlich auch Freund des selber Bastelns, und erst recht möchte ich niemandem die Motivation dafür nehmen. Aber Zubehörboxen für Angelequipment aus Holzwerkstoffen zu bauen, ist eine denkbar schlechte Idee. 
Einige Probleme wurden ja bereits beschrieben. Vor allem Feuchtigkeit, bzw. Nässe ist da ein großes Problem.
Meine (Not)-Lösung wäre, 4-5mm wasserfest verleimtes (!!!) Sperrholz (auch hier auf die Holzart achten), und dann die Teile mit wasserfesten Weißleim verleimen.
Versiegeln würde ich das mit einem guten Öl, z.Bsp. dieses... https://drechslershop.de/steinert-drechsleroel-0-25-ltr. 
Lack wird immer reißen, und das ist der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## simson_freaks (19. Mai 2021)

Hmm, danke für die Anregungen. Allerdings gibt es ja zB auch Hakenboxen aus Holz kommerziell zu erweben. Ist da holz wirklich so schlecht geeignet als Material? Laut dem Artikel, den ich verlinkt hatte, müsste es doch eigentlich gut möglich sein, das MDF zu lackieren. Oder ist das im artikel beschriebene schlichtweg Schrott?
Natürlich ist die Heißklebenaht ein Problem beim Lackieren. Deshalb ja meine Idee, alle Einzelteile vorher zu lackieren...
Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe (so Anfang Juni) werde ich sicher mal verschiedene Sachen testen, zB.

- vorher lackieren und ohne aufrauhen der Klebeflächen heißkleben
- vorher lackieren und mit aufrauhen der Klebeflächen heißkleben
- Verleimen stumpf auf stumpf

Und dann einfach mal definierten Belastungen aussetzen (zB mit Gewichten) und schauen, was am meisten Aushält.

Die Idee mit dem Sperrholz scheint für mich (zumindest bei meinen Bezugsquellen dafür) etwas zu teuer (gerechnet auf den Aufwand) zu sein.

Andere Frage: Hat jemand von euch fertige Boxen mit längsabteilungen (ansonsten frei einteilbar) in den Abmessungen ca. 175x265 (mm) gefunden? Ich damals bei meiner Recherche nicht und das war für mich die Hauptmotivation, die Dinger selber zu bauen. Wenns da was fertiges gibt, wäre es sicher das sinnvollste, sowas zu nehmen...

Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen, solche Boxen eventuell mit etwas stabilerer PET-Folie (2-3mm) selber im Backofen "tiefzuzuziehen". Der formenbau ist da halt nur etwas aufwendiger. Aber man müsste nix lackieren und es wäre sogar alles durchsichtig...

Viele Grüße
Marius


----------



## subterranea (20. Mai 2021)

simson_freaks schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es ja zB auch Hakenboxen aus Holz kommerziell zu erweben. Ist da holz wirklich so schlecht geeignet als Material? Laut dem Artikel, den ich verlinkt hatte, müsste es doch eigentlich gut möglich sein, das MDF zu lackieren.


Nun, erstmal ist MDF für den Möbelbau, also Innenbereich gedacht. Unbehandelt saugt es Nässe auf wie ein Schwamm.
Wenn du es lackierst, wie im Artikel beschrieben, hast du zwar eine schöne glatte, geschlossene Oberfläche. Es genügt jedoch bereits eine höhere Luftfeuchtigkeit, das MDF dehnt sich aus, der Lack reißt, und dann geht´s richtig los...
Boxen aus Holz sind wahrscheinlich aus einem wasserverträglichen Vollholz gefertig, und offenporig (!!!) behandelt. D.h., das Material kann "atmen". Da eignet sich Öl, Wachs, oder eine gute Lasur.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

simson_freaks schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Hat jemand von euch fertige Boxen mit längsabteilungen (ansonsten frei einteilbar) in den Abmessungen ca. 175x265 (mm) gefunden?


Und wenn du zwei in  175 x 130 nimmst, dann kommt man auf das gleiche Maß. Außer du brauchst ein Fach mit 265 Länge.


----------



## simson_freaks (20. Mai 2021)

Ok, danke. Das mit der Ausdehnung erscheint absolut logisch. Hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.

Dann hätte ich mal noch reine Interessensfrage: Meine Faltbootteile (aus Sperrholz) habe ich ja mit einem speziellen Bootslack (lösemittelhaltigen Alkydharz) lackiert. Und der reißt nicht. Liegt es daran, dass sich das Sperrholz einfach viel weniger ausdeht als MDF?



> Und wenn du zwei in  175 x 130 nimmst, dann kommt man auf das gleiche Maß. Außer du brauchst ein Fach mit 265 Länge.


Nein, das geht bei mir leider nicht. Brauche tatsächlich die Fächer mit 265 Länge (hauptsächlich für längere Schwimmer).


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2021)

simson_freaks schrieb:


> dass sich das Sperrholz einfach viel weniger ausdeht als MDF?



Ja.
Sperrholz ist eine Art "Leimholz" aus verschieden geschichteten Lagen. Das verhindert Verformungen, kann aber trotzdem etwas aufquellen wenn es feucht wird.
MDF ist eine Art Abfallprodukt aus Sägespänen und Leim, welches sich bei Feuchtigkeit wie ein Schwamm vollsaugt und sich dann in alle Richtungen ausdehnt und letzlich zerbröselt.
Das Zeug taugt mit Kunststoffurnier eigentlich nur(mittelmäßig) für billige Möbel im Trockenbereich. Wenn irgendwie Feuchtigkeit ins Spiel kommt ist es unbrauchbar.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

Und die in 175 X 285 gehen nicht?


----------



## subterranea (20. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe gerade festgestellt, ich habe Boxen mit Außenmaßen von ca. 275 x 180mm. Scheint auch ein Standard zu sein. Die eine Box habe ich einzeln gekauft, die andere war ich der Tasche drin.


----------



## simson_freaks (20. Mai 2021)

Hmm, ab 175x285 könnte vielleicht grade so gehen bei meiner Tasche. Gibts die auch mit Längsfächern?
Falls ja, könnt ihr bitte mal nen Link posten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2021)

175x285 gibt es mit Laengsfaechern z. B. im Toom-Baumarkt. Da sind meine her.


----------



## subterranea (21. Mai 2021)

...oder die? Normalerweise sind die Fächer frei einstellbar.


----------



## simson_freaks (21. Mai 2021)

Danke euch. Da werde ich dann mal näher recherchieren. Schade, dass damit meine Idee gestorben zu sein scheint.


----------



## simson_freaks (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal noch ein gesundes neues Jahr 2022 an euch alle!!

Wollte nur nochmal ein kleines Update und Erfahrungsbericht zu meinen Eigenbau-Sortimentsboxen geben:
Hatte mich dann seinerzeit doch dazu entschlossen, sie einfach mit einem stinknormalen 0815 Buntlack zu streichen bzw. zu lackieren.
Und ich hatte sie letztes Jahr so bestimmt zu 40 Einsätzen mit am Wasser. Klar habe ich sie nicht im strömenden Starkregen oder ähnlichem mehrere Stunden stehen lassen. Aber nass geworden sind sie schon das ein oder andere mal.

und meine Erfahrung: Alles super. Kein Quellen, kein Faulen, immer noch alles top iO. Scheint also entgegen aller erwartungen funktioniert zu haben.

Euch allen noch ein dickes Petri Heil für dieses Jahr und 
Viele Grüße
Marius


----------

